

Show HN: Real-time team sketch diagramming for HipChat - saiki
https://marketplace.atlassian.com/plugins/io.sketchboard.hipchat.addon

======
saiki
This is an integration between HipChat and Sketchboard.io. Short intro video
about the integration
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rk8cciaPAf0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rk8cciaPAf0)

Integration allows you to start real-time team sketch diagramming from
HipChat. Upload sketch snapshot back to HipChat room to continue discussion on
HipChat. Add HipChat users to your Sketchboard.io team.

Example /sketch commands:

"/sketch Awesome Idea" \- creates a board with a name

"/sketch add @UserName" \- adds HipChat user to Sketchboard.io team

Example public boards created with Sketchboard.io can seen from
[https://gallery.sketchboard.me](https://gallery.sketchboard.me)

